# Aqua Planet - Know before you go



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Stopped by Aqua Planet to have a look see. While reading all the rules at the entrance, I saw a van load of beefy young Expats from Subic get back in the Van after being advised of the 200lb rule. One can use the facility, lazy river, pools etc. but no water slides. (They were complaining they came for the slides).


----------

